# أريد دائرة انفيرتر 1000 وات



## feras12 (25 يونيو 2012)

اريد دارة مفصلة لتحويل 12 فولت الى 220 فولت باستطاعة 1000 واط


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 يونيو 2012)

هذا رابط دائرة 3000 وات
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...om_remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,598/
فقط استخدم محول 1000 بدلا من 30000


----------



## قصي حمودي (25 فبراير 2013)

*مشكور يالغالي 
تم التحميل *


----------



## ثامر خلف (26 فبراير 2013)

مشكور استاذ ماجد


----------



## baseta (27 فبراير 2013)

مممممششششششششششششككوووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------

